# Mullet Raceway The fun(trainwreck) begins!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Mullet Raceway The fun Continues!*

Hi guys....ALL ABOARD!

Welcome to my nightmare!

Ok, it isn't a nightmare, but it has been a dream for so many years to have a really cool continuous railed track with imitation nature and everything.

This last weekend, my 14 yr old son James and I tore down and rebuilt the existing doglegged slot bench to reflect our new needs for Mullet Raceway. (4'x 14')
I have based this new layout on one that I saw on a website several years ago ( http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ ) and have been drooling over ever since. In chat just a couple of short weeks ago, I learned that our very own Hilltop (Randy) was one of the builders of this awe-inspiring track!
Randy has graciously offered his time and knowledge (phone and email) to field any questions that I might have during my build. (Thank you Randy!)

I have taken their design and flipped it end for end, tweeked it a bit and shortened it from 16' down to 14'. I would have loved to build it at 16' but space (the TM) just won't allow it. ("Yes, my queen, 14' is plenty.")

James and I layed up and then cut templates for the 4 lanes out of 80 square feet of cardboard. Unlike Randys project, only the left half of Mullet raceway will be elevated. It runs from zero to 7" elevation at about 5/8" per foot. I wanted the left end (far in pic) to be boxed in and landscaped with high walls that it would do well when pushed into a corner. The right end (near in pic) carousel will wrap around a routed 2 lane Micromachines (electric racing) "gocart" track!:thumbsup: Other surprises (follies) are also on track!:thumbsup:

Updates to follow. Thanks for riding along! (Chuga chuga :woohoo


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice! Looking forward to more updates; the wooden track on Greg's site was one of my inspirations for starting a routed track.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*wild..*

Sounds like a cool build you guys are doing. Can't wait to see updates of the track layout.. 
Mullet Raceway... Sounds like a track with alot of "HAIRPINS"..JK


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let me get this straight now.....*

Joez,

This is the track that you are building for Coach and Bill?  LOL 

Looks like you are getting started on the track now....Sweet! Ooooh what fun it will be to race on it. :thumbsup: How many hours does it take to drive from Nebraska to your place? See you soon...well as soon as possible.:wave:

HAIRPINS....RALMAO Nice friendly dig gear buster.

Bob...zilla ( AKA: nick/ type your name)


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

That is going to be sweet!Can I make a suggestion..extend the track to 25' and take out all the turns..LMAO!!IM A DRAG RACER>>GET IT!!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Love the clock in the pic Joe.. will let me know what time it is when I rip it off...lol.. (the track, I have a clock...)


Coach! Looks good BTW and Bob your about 7-8 hrs north of my place were the track will be...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Progress pics are a necessity on this board now, ya know.

Good luck and have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WTG James and Joe...*

Like Doba says... Pics are essential ....and appreciated. Nice start. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's 7:30 in Minniesoda...do you know where your refrigerator box is?

Dude! Where's my cardboard? 

Out with the old and in with the new Joe. Great stuff happening in your slot cave!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joez,
Just keep the pix coming as you go through the build. Good Luck! :thumbsup:
:thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, Guys...I get the hint. post pics of the project. The TM just brought me home a fresh supply of batteries so I can be sure to take plenty of pics!

Randy was kind enough to link me to fish tape for the rails.
If I were to use black wire, It will cost aprox 40.00 to rail the track.
If I use the fish tape, it will be about 100.00. 60.00 for a better/easier installation and end result is a bargain!

I also believe it is time to start thinking about a power supply.
Feel free to sound off on power, please, guys.
I run Tjets, Magnas, the occational 440 and x2. Can this power supply also run track lights at the same time?
No polys, no light benders, or anything that is silly for me to try to keep track of in the slot.
I am looking for something reliable and in the middling price range. I am extremely ignorant of brands, features and values having been a wallwart guy forever.
Any help in this area will be greatly appreciated.

(Coach, you are welcome to steal the track and check the time right after you help me build it! LOL )

Now...if CJ53 would just get with the program, get back on HT and give me his new addy, I can get rid of this huge box of tyco track that I am tripping over!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joez, If you had put in some cardboard standups, ex.- cars, paperdoll cutouts, AFX cardboard stands, etc., I could have gotten a better viual perpsective!!! Just kidding man, looks like your off to a good start. My buddy Ted says, "Plan your work, work your plan". Ted's track is the one you see on the websight you mentioned. He done all the design work, I merely helped out. And it is a nice track to race on running any type car, AFX, Tyco, T-Jets, Lifelike, Tomy's, etc. You'll like those big sweeping turns!!! If there's anyway you can add a little more straight, you want regret it, maybe knock out a wall into the bedroom or something. Good luck building...RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

We're being too easy on Joe, 13 posts and we're still at cardboard cutout stage. Show us some plastic ...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> We're being too easy on Joe, 13 posts and we're still at cardboard cutout stage. Show us some plastic ...


Plastic, Too? Heck no! It is gonna be WOOD!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Card board is kinda like wood...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man...anyone else want to take a shot? LOL...hehe...just line up behind these guys!
(good one, Bill! :thumbsup: )
I figure...if you are gonna take the shot, please impart me with some of your knowledge too, hey! I'll ask again....

I believe it is time to start thinking about a power supply.
Feel free to sound off on power, please, guys. What is good, where to go and what is reasonable to pay?
I highly doubt I will ever run lightbender types of cars. 440s are plenty fast enough to cause me neck injuries! LOL
Your guidance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

you can always get some diecats and push them around and make putt putt sounds...


thats my shot...

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe,

Dont quote me directly cuz my memory is only partially photographic. (thumb is often over the lens)...but if memory serves there was a thread all about it...I'm thinkin' Coach started it, and with the usual cast of characters it more or less went to the effect that the "Pyramid" supply was both affordable and adequate to suit the needs you've described...unless your planning on powering up a lunar rover down the road. Then you'll have to upgrade to one of the big amp, high dollar "welders".

Recently Marty B. found the pyramid's limits. When loading it down from a dead stop with four high demand cars he finally boinked the breaker. I think there's a more recent short thread about his experience.

BTW, Coach forgot to mention that "Diecats" is what happens after they use yer cardboard for a scratching post.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Power for the HAIR.*

Joe,

On my first ever rental track some 15 yrs ago. I never knew about aftermarket power supplies. What I came up with and it worked with the Patriot cars just fine up to modified.
The adjustable train power packs. 15 to 18 volts is all ya need to run the Tyco. I used 1 per lane and jump wired it in every 15 ft. or track. It kept consist. power the whole track and no dead spots. Just another cheap alternative. 
Yes, It also works great for the "HAIR DRYERS" to on the 
"HAIR PINS".:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joez, Man you should have known better than starting a track build thread, you gonna get ribbed!!! Anyways, since your using a cardboard track, just open a window and create a breeze to blow your cutouts around the track. If that is not enough power check with your local electronics supply houses. The CB guys use power supplies for their home base units. I bought a Samlex PSA 305 with adjustible power, which is great for letting the kids run at lower voltage. 
Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dang you guys are funny! :thumbsup:...
But I was not in a laughing mood this morn. I opened up my new Bosch trim router and the derned collet (widget that holds the router bits) and locking nut were missing! ( I am not sure why I had not opened it up since i have owned it for a week.)
Another trip to the Menards was in order. They swapped the router (that I checked carefully) without question. That was nice. 

I should have the 1/16 router bits in a couple of days. I bought 5 of them, though Hilltop believes I will only use 2. Well...for the price (7.00 each and free ship) it sure beat 11.00 each locally. I figured I would snap one or two while routing(Murphys law) and wanted to be prepared. 
This weekend, I am picking up the MDF and my son James and I are going to begin. (provided the bits show up) Pics will follow! :thumbsup:

I will be rotating my big table 45 degrees in the room and adding 2 feet. 
The TM will have no clue about the additional length because the table will be taking up different space in the room. (clever, huh?  ) 4'x16' ...Ain't I a sneak?! LOL!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez,

That is Kool that you are adding 2 more feet of cardboard track now! 

McDonalds Happy (  ) Meal boxes look like buildings if you trim the handles off and you could also buy a box of Frosted Flakes and you got a slot car factory on your layout.

I am sure if you asked everyone here to send you thier old car air freshener trees you would have a forest in a week. Just make slots half way down on the top and half way up on the bottom of another one and slide them together.

I love this thread because as we wait for progress we can all entertain ourselves at Joez expense. LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It is 4am(I have to get ready for work), Bob, and NOTHING should be funny at 4am.
You had me laughing so hard, I nearly woke the house. hey! :lol:
Just for that, I won't tell you about the power supply that I bought last eve! Nyaa!


okokok! Here it is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:31&Item=230232711803


I checked my local stores. You would think that the twin cities would have a good store with moderate prices for what I was looking for. Nope! Everything was too exspensive or not suitable. I spent hours researching locally but ended up doing the 'bay thing.
I hope i am not disapointed. 

I will be getting a bit of plexiglass next. I was going to make my router compass out of sheet steel, but Hilltops advice is sound. It will be nice to see through the compass to keep a close eye on the cuts. (Thanks, Randy!)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mullettona Raceway*

WTG Joe.... I do similar things buying supplies (get extras and get a few items for the next step). Never know when you are gonna end up with some extra time and having what you need at arms length is key to taking full advantage of that. Then there is always the "gerf-factor" to consider. (that's part of every build)... Just think, It won't be long before yer hosting the 24 Hours of Mulletona. All racers MUST wear sleeveless flannel shirts (it's part of the pre-race tech inspection). nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mulletona, lil fresh trees, LOL...Dont matter what time of day it is Joe...It's all TFF.

Yer a good sport and ya know we're with ya in spirit. Hurry up and get this one done so ya can get the learning curve over with and start on mine!

Are ya done yet?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok! My 1/16 router bits showed up today! WOOT!
One step closer and come hell or high water, I am going to be routing this weekend!:thumbsup:

My scrap plexiglass/acrylic source did not pan out as I had hoped, and I am not paying 35 dollars for a 2'x4' piece of the stuff. Looks like I am making my jigs out of sheetmetal after all. No problems there, really.. (I run a metal shop)

"What is that dear?" (wahh-wahh, wahh wahh wahh.) "Easter weekend is THIS weekend?" (Wahh wahh wahh, wahh wahh!)"Color eggs on Saturday with the boys?"(Wahh wahh) I don't think they will want to. Urrm....lets ask the 13 and 15 yr olds if THEY want to route the track or color the eggs. (Wahh wahh-wahh wahh!!) "heheheheh...yes, they are MY boys!"


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> My 1/16 router bits showed up today


Dude, no track pics yet? Can you at least post a picture of the router bit ...????


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

What about cardboard cars? When you trash one into the wall, be sure to recycle it in the appropriate bin.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:woohoo:Gone routing some WOOD!
(well, it's KINDA like cardboard!)
:woohoo:Back later with PICS!

NOTE:
If you guys ever decide to route MDF, be aware that the dust this stuff kicks up is not like regular sawdust from solid wood or even that from particle board. MDF dust is flour-fine. take a handful of flour, get your face real close and give it a big blow. You will have an idea of what it is like. WEAR eye protection and a filtered dust mask! Breathing this stuff will make you sick for days.
I will be wrapping a shop rag around my router base as a skirt and securing it with masking tape. It will drag behind and really help keep the dust down. My son will follow directly behind with the big shop-vac. 

catch you up soon!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Dude, no track pics yet? Can you at least post a picture of the router bit ...????


heh! here ya go, Too!
Here are a few pics of todays trainwreck. (with router and bits LOL)

We got a late start and only had 4 hrs to get to the Menards, drive across town to my shop and get the track layout drawn in. Tomorrow morn, 530 am, we are sneaking out to get the routing done. We will have 6 hrs and that should be plenty! 16 feet sure is going to be sweet!:thumbsup:

Thanks for riding along! :woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I dunno Joe, shouldn't you be using cardboard tools? I have a cardboard cat here for the track you can call it cheddy II


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey ya Texas Flatfoot!!*

How about naming yer paper tiger something else. ... and don't bug Joe when he's getting wood in the basement. nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> How about naming yer paper tiger something else. ... and don't bug Joe when he's getting wood in the basement. nd


Hey Joe should have a cool cat on the cardboard track too......yankie...


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

So let me get this straight Joe, You stand around taking pictures, while the kids do the work??? Isn't there some kinda of labor law??? At least the kid looks like he knows what he's doing!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

3 drills and only one hammer?!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL! Got 2 cats now, Coach....and if I did ever decide to get a third, I'd name it Dave...or Bill...maybe Randy........LOL

Randy, James and I had to get back home and he didn't want to leave without getting the routing done. "Pappa, you just go over there and take some pictures. Stay out of the way, huh? You DO* know how to work that camera, yeah?"
He agreed to go ONLY if I promised that we would be back at it by 6am! SHEESH! This is s'posed to be fun....and it is feeling more and more like work! I mean, getting up on a sunday morn at 530am? C'mon!


Bill, we were only using 2 of the drills. The third was just in the way most of the time and James made me use the bumping hammer because he doesn't trust me with a real one!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez,

Hope you get a nice Easter Basket full of candy to chow on while you are working on the track man! Went to my Cousins farm for early Easter dinner...Darn if that Chocolate filled Easter candy bowl wasn't right by me today...Mmmmmm

Nice job Joezey one Kanozey! These are not the router bits we are looking for...move along, move along......soon you will be Dun, dun...dun, dun ta dun, dun...dun, dun, dun....DUN.

ONCE UPON A TIME...IN A GALAXY FAR, FAR AWAY (Minnesota...lol) THERE WERE A GROUP OF REBEL FORCES BUILDING A SLOT CAR TRACK FOR THE FUTURE OF ALL MANKIND (and a few cats) TO RACE ON......USE THE FORCE Mullet Skywalker.......it is all around you.......YOU MUST DEFEAT THE EVIL EMPIRE AND SECURE A HOME BASE WITH A POWER SUPPLY THAT WILL BE STRONG ENOUGH TO POWER EVERY T-JET IN THE UNIVERSE........

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Joez,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trainwreck #1
You have no idea how right you are, Bob.
I broke 3 router bits in 2 minutes.
I didn't even bother with the other two.
Not only did they break, but the one I DID manage to make cut, started burning the MDF as soon as I touched it to the edge for a test cut.
They were s'posed to be double fluted.
They were not.
They were s'posed to be carbide.
They were not.
6.99 each (I bought 5) with free shipping (10-14 days)
OR 
add 5.95 for 5-7 day shipping.
Since I wanted to make sure that the bits showed up by this weekend, I paid the extra. So...41.00 into it, I have broken bits and NO SLOTS CUT!
I will get them locally now. I will have them in my hands when I pay 11.00 each for them, but I will KNOW they are carbide and double fluted.

I will get this done.....eventually.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez,

Dude I was just kidding around but, man...that sucks! 

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. You will defeat the Evil Empire and have that lil' 55 Cheby totin' around in no time. 

Forget about those Cracker Jack router bits and move forward with smooth sailing from here out! :wave:

Bob...oh dang...zilla

P.S. It is worth a try to try and get your money back for those defects also.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ahh man that sucks.. I'd be at the guys door putting a set of sides tens upside his face..Hope ya used paypal pal.. I'd be filing I actually logged on to see the front straight all routed.. I am no doubt not as bummed as you though...orry buddy you'll get it.. I got faith...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwww! Fudge and nuts!

Bummer Joe! Re-tool and lobby for an emercency "special dispensation" from the war department to allow more slot-time. 

If all else fails, beg and whimper. I find that if that doesnt work then begin thrashing on the floor while kicking yer legs helps. If that still doesnt win ya the nod of approval and some extra slot time; I'd play the "pouting" card and slather it with puppy dog eyes...

"Pack yer bags and grab yer coat honey! Your goin' on a guilt trip!" 

LOLOLOLOLOLOL...please hurry back dear....not! hahahahahahaha!

You'll have the train back on it's rails shortly Joe!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Rats!!! Joez, try some Amana brand bits, Carbide Tipped double fluted, #45190, if you can find them. Do you have a local woodcrafting supply house?
Maybe a cabinet shop might sell you one, if you just can't wait to order by mail. ...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Got it, Randy.
45190s are on the way! :woohoo:

Thank you for looking them up! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just got a UPS tracking number!

Power supply is on the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Toughy*

Sounds like a tough start there Joe old buddy.
That would really blow item not workin for the $$$$ and advertised wrong..
But.. On the bright side Bill is Bringin Fudge and Nuts...:woohoo: lol
Bob is helpin save the Universe in the Mullet Rocket, Coach is stommpin slots in the straight with his size 10's, And everyone else is on the Mullet Card board train to mini_ sotta and Throw'in in a hand.
Sounds like ya got the ball on a roll again.. Power for the train ride and router bits to make'er glide..:thumbsup:
Remember, Always look to the light. It is always Rocky before the Blacktop..Thats after they pick out the stones.
Now get back to work. I wannna see pics..LOL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They are all good guys, GB and everyones support is welcomed and greatly appreciated.
Yeah, the jokes and pokes fly but I don't mind. Really.  I have as much fun reading as they do in the writing! heh!

I think my Postman is starting to get annoyed though. I don't even have to ask anymore. He sees me standing at the door with my nose pressed to the storm door glass, looking like a puppy standing out in the rain as he comes up the walk...."No, Joe, no parcel today." heh! 


The wait is killing me!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe you must have some tough cardboard....I mean.....breaking all those router bits on it. If it (the cardboard) gives you anymore trouble you could always "flic your Bic" at it.  Sometimes a little threat works wonders. Just ask Coach and his size 10s . Hope you're not too bummed out......I know I would be. There would be shards of cardboard eveywhere. 

So, let the "Mullet Force" be with you:thumbsup:....grab your new router bits and show that dang cardboard who's boss.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lol, Thanks for the cheer leading, Jerry!
Guess what! My new power supply showed up today!:woohoo:
It is a Pyramid ps-32 0-5 amp adj. and 0-30 volt adj. Price was right, too!
factory renewed/full warranty 82.00 shipped! Bargain, yeah?

Now...if only my router bits would show up. My weekend is free and clear just in case! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

joez870 said:


> It is a Pyramid ps-32 0-5 amp adj. and 0-30 volt adj. Price was right, too!
> factory renewed/full warranty 82.00 shipped! Bargain, yeah?


Ehhh...not a bad price.  I paid $85 shipped for mine back in Sept.

Curious if you got the LED meters or the analog meters. Not that one is better then the other. I received the LCD one not expecting it, and had to get a meter replaced.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Scaf, I have the analog meters.
Yours works ok now, yeah?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Joe...*

Any "bits" of information to report? nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nuthin in the mailboox except a flyer for the local tyre store and a reminder that the TMs mutt needs its shots. Well...this weekend has been relaxing if nothing else. My new power supply works! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, was talking with some guys in the chat and the subject of table fabrication came up.
I built 6 frames in an hour out of steel 2x4s and sheetmetal screws. No mess, super light and super strong. Then I just strung them together with more steel 2x4s and decked it with plywood! i can lift all 6 frames at the same time. Just try that with wood 2x4s! LOL

Starting with the straight 2"x4", 10' long , I added leg height x2 to the top length. This is the length of a 1pc cut. Set aside the cut off piece for later.

I snipped into the side leg of the 2x4 at the leg-joint corners and bent them to 90 degrees and secured with screws. Now it looks like a "U"
I added a brace across the bottom and the diagonal with the left-over piece from the 10 foot length. I only used 14 screws per frame.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice work on the supports Joez,

Ummmm that is all for now. I'll just keep checking back on your progress now and then and keep making meaningless post till this thing is done. :wave:

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Saftey*

Structural fun, the "nuts bolts" portion of the program. Perhaps mundane for some, but at least your making valuable headway during yer "router bit" down time. You've built a very nice bridge for the kitties to get from turn 1 to turn 2!

Structural saftey is job one, and not clear-cutting on old growth forest to accomplish it is very green of you.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I have no clue what is being shown in that last pic. The power outlet helps some with orientation, yet still, I am lost. 

It's like an Eischer drawing - I'm not sure what is up.

Wazzup?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL thanks, Bill. Yeah, I am just a long-haired tree hugger I guess. Gotta keep busy!

Scaf, you are looking at 2 table leg frames in the pic made out of 2x4 "C"chanel. The one I was referring to is on the wall with the outlet. (The other is 90 degrees from it on another wall.) Directly under the chip board ply wood is the top of the frame. The side legs are hinged together with the top, the bottom cross brace was added as well as the diag brace for stability.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> not clear-cutting on old growth forest to accomplish it is very green of you


Green? Instead of renewable wood he's causing another layer of an open pit iron range to be dug out of the earth displacing numerous families of semi indigenous prairie dogs, not to mention the coal fired smelter needed to process that ore, so off comes another mountaintop in KY, which could be the last remaining habitat of the southern bearded moonshine skink. What about the acid rain? Oh, the inhumanity of it all, and just to support an after hours life of carefree, mindless leisure. How some people can sleep at night is a mystery, you mean old acid rain covered prairie dog displacing skink hater.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*What a Find!!!*

Joez, Man O Man, where did you find the Erector set??? Did you buy that on Ebay??? Man what a find!!! I wish I lived closer. To heck with the bits, you can spend hours with that. You may be able to use your new power supply, just imagine the possibilities using adjustible voltage, WOW!!! I got to go check out Ebay...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Both taste like chicken to me!*



AfxToo said:


> Green? Instead of renewable wood he's causing another layer of an open pit iron range to be dug out of the earth displacing numerous families of semi indigenous prairie dogs, not to mention the coal fired smelter needed to process that ore, so off comes another mountaintop in KY, which could be the last remaining habitat of the southern bearded moonshine skink. What about the acid rain? Oh, the inhumanity of it all, and just to support an after hours life of carefree, mindless leisure. How some people can sleep at night is a mystery, you mean old acid rain covered prairie dog displacing skink hater.


Funny how that sword cuts both ways...Idn'it? 

Given that Joe likes green, his favorite color; I thought I'd slash at him with the granola edge rather than use the rusty, sooty edge which may cause tetanous. He can ill afford any more down time on this project.

Knowing Joe's budget, pockets turned out , like mine LOL; I'll bet he used recycled materials.  According to current wisdom the prairie dogs and spotted owls are OK with that.:thumbsup:

Note: He likes cool swords too!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Funny how that sword cuts both ways...Idn'it?
> 
> Given that Joe likes green, his favorite color; I thought I'd slash at him with the granola edge rather than use the rusty, sooty edge which may cause tetanous. He can ill afford any more down time on this project.
> 
> ...


LoL, as a matter of fact, Bill....I DID use recycled materials. I dug through the scrap bin and pulled out 10' strips of prefinished steel, sheered it to a girth I could live with and bent up my own steel 2x4s. LOL!

I don't mind the granola either, buddy....but them lil nuts in it get caught in my back molars.

Anyhow....paypal says the transaction has cleared. (did so 4 days ago)...so those elusive router bits should be coming in any day now. I am off tomorrow...so I will be waiting on the postman.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*tag*

bits in yet? if so why are you reading this get to work hippie...


Coach


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, two words... Router Bit world.com... whoops, that's four. That is where I got my router bits. Worked great and they were only $11 each. Really fast shipping at regular shipping cost.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I asked my postal person yesterday if by chance she had your router bits. She gave me a very strange look. 

Today, she dropped my mail off with a neighbor. :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The router bits are here! The router bits are here! *snoopy dance*

I should have used "Routerbit World.com" Sheesh! "Tools Today.com" My ARSE!
I ordered and paid on 3-24-08....today is 4-2-08..... NINE days?! Jebus! They should call it "Tools next week, maybe.com"

Scaf, the postman couldn't have had my router bits because the Brown Terror had them! LOL!


Gonna start cutting tomorrow night! (because I am hope now and the track is at my shop!) That soon enough, Coach?!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:woohoo: Don't forget the bandaids!!! Good luck!!! ... RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ok...*

We've been chomping at the "bit" for your tools to get there and for you to be able to kick this off... I suppose we can give ya another day  .... nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> We've been chomping at the "bit" for your tools to get there and for you to be able to kick this off... I suppose we can give ya another day  .... nd


Ya better be in chat not off on some wife date though....I rented a dang truck to come steal this track so hurry up its costing almost as much as I could have bought one for!


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Ya better be in chat not off on some wife date though....I rented a dang truck to come steal this track so hurry up its costing almost as much as I could have bought one for!
> 
> 
> Dave


LOL! No, not dates...well just a date with a Bosch router tomorrow!
update!
I am not working sheetmetal tomorrow so I will be routing track! WOOT!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So ?*

Are we cut'n the wood or are we cut'n the cheese?? nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

I got to spend 4 hours routing today! These Amana bits cut MDF like soft butter!:thumbsup:

I was able to get the entire first slot cut and my guide slot fixture dialed in before my boss showed up and asked if I would mind cranking out some metal for 
an early job tomorrow. What could I say. "Urrm...no, I don't think I want to work for you just now. I am busy using your space, heat and electricity while I work on my personal project!"....Yeah....that wouldn't have been nice at all.

I broke 1 of 2 router bits today. I was bunking my edge-guide over a bit(for the straights) with the bunker and forgot to remove the router from the slot. PING! The shock transfered through the guide into the router was more than the 1/16" bit could take. I have 1 bit left now and if i don't do that again, all should be well. I should be able to get back to routing the track tomorrow night. Sure is looking good!:thumbsup:

Thanks for following along!:wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ooooooooooooooooh boy!*

Joez,

Now you are cookin"....Sizzle, Sizzle, Sizzle....Yaba Daba....Dooooooooooo! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:woohoo::woohoo: Too bad you can't call in sick Joez, I guess the boss would know, huh??? Nice of him to let you use the shop!!! Maybe he will change the shop name to "Joez's Router Service" Keep up the good work...RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*go Joe Go...*

Go Joe Go,

Do you like my hat?
No I do not Like your hat.
Goodbye.
Goodbye.

someone needs sleep.. hows the routing going?


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

There is light at the end of the tunnel. A dollar says it is my train, headed for the latest wreck.


I got a pleasant surprise today. I went into my shop to start work. My boss was very interested in the sheets of MDF layed out on the bench. He was wondering what has made the dust mess all over everything. Upon hearing my explaination, he decided to give me the day to "Get that mess outta here." LOL!:thumbsup:

ok, with just about an hour left to go, here is what we have. ALL slots are routed and two of four sections have been cut out. (had to quit for the day)

One misshap...nearly a trainwreck. One of the pins to the rail-jig slid up inside the router causing the router to float off-line for almost six FEET! Wood filler to the rescue! Elmers wood filler is great stuff! It dries fast and I was able to re-rout the slot in an hour.
James and I will be back at it tomorrow am! The end is in sight! :woohoo:

Pics below are left end sections , rail-jig, rail test section and gerfs-o-plenty!

Thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

looking good! You give the free world hope!


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

nice man...real nice!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Go Dog Go !!!! nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow. Looks mulle-tastic.

Groovey!

Atta boy Joe!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

It's gonna be a killer sweet ride :dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is that dust in the air or dust on the camera lens in the first pic? :lol::lol::lol:

Looks great Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Part 1 Complete!*

Hey guys! Here are some pics of todays express service through the sawdust bowl!:thumbsup: No train wrecks today!:thumbsup:

Here I am (notice, no mullet) cleaning out a guidepin slot on the goKart track.
(also notice the sawdust color of my shirt. It gets EVERYWHERE! LOL The dust from the routing completely filled a 2 gallon shop vac tank!) The goKart track will be landscaped independently so it is removable from the main layout without ruining the look of the whole. It will have its own power supply, too. The micromachine track uses a standard guidpin slot of 1/16" but the rails are set 5/16" apart. That meant adjustment to the rail guide again so the pins were just 5/32" from center! Man this track is tiny! It came out well, though. The standard MM lane spacing of 1" is just fine since these lil cars run with front and rear guidepins.

The track is now fully routed and cut. James and I spent 3 hrs today finishing up. (boy, my boss will be happy) All in all, This whole track routing experience with my son was not entirely unpleasant. We learned a few things along the way(the type of things you learn by "doing") and I have to say that I wouldn't mind routing another track in the future.

In a few days,(I need a break) I will get the elevation blocking and supports cut in preparation for actual mounting of the track to the big table.

The layout measures out at exactly 14'6" x 4'. Not too shabby for a first attempt!

Thanks for riding along and Enjoy the pics!:woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That looks awesome -- first attempt and WOW . . . nice job! :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A-maze-ing*

Joez,

Just gonna say WOW and Super Duper man!  O.K. gonna say Far Out and Grooooovy also...LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks good Joe, but I must disagree, that is so a mullet...lol...Good work bud.. sink those rails, hook up some power and I'll stop by when we drop Carol off and show ya why light benders were meant to be.. lol.. (or at least corupt your kids with nasty habits like saying "Dad, Tjets are so like yesterday.." Dad look what I did with the hammer Coach Gave me!" as well as tooting and scratching in public.. lol


Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*But Daaaaad... Uncle Coach SAID it's okay !*



coach61 said:


> I'll stop by (or at least corrupt your kids)


Too funny. If this happens... please take some pics. This musta been one heck of a clean-up eh Joe yeah?... Looks like you were baking whole wheat bread all day not building a race track. Nice going.. lol. nd


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

nice looking track, should be a blast to run on.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice winter scene in pic 4. It would make a great Xmas card for slotters!

Very cool Joe! Your dream track is ever closer to "zooma". Now that the chainsaw and splitting maul stuff is pretty well over, Im looking forward to the massage therapy portion of the program.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, men, for all of your support, jokes, ideas, threats, some more jokes and even more threats. :lol:

This has been a very fun thread for me and I am really looking forward to entertaining you further with more madness and mayhem at Mullet Raceway.

At this point, The train ride is over. It has deposited me and my track safely at the station where we will be taking a nice CALM, SLOW and SAFE buggy ride through some of the prettiest scenic by-ways of Americana! :lol:

Here are a few pics out the back door of my shop (20' feet away) . This sandstone cliff wall is actually the old (Mississippi) river edge that used to meander through prehistoric MN. There are many fossil scale and shell fish to be found here. It is full of water-seeps that freeze in the winter and punched full of holes that birds have made nests in. It is one of the prettiest places in Saint Paul.

I have shared these pics with you just to give you an idea of what some of my track scenery will look like between elevations. I think it will be very cool! :thumbsup:

Climb aboard the buggy with me as we head to the lumber yard where we will 
pick up the 2x6 boards and plywood that will ultimately become the raceway roadbed foundation.

Thanks for riding along! :woohoo:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Climb aboard the buggy with me as we head to the lumber yard where we will pick up the 2x6 boards and plywood that will ultimately become the raceway roadbed foundation.


"Shotgun!"

(Changes radio dial to NPR for the latest news from Lake Wobegon)

"Git in the back Bill, bob, coach, nudder, and all the rest of yous! And try not to get any splinters in your arses"


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> "Shotgun!"
> 
> (Changes radio dial to NPR for the latest news from Lake Wobegon)
> 
> "Git in the back Bill, bob, coach, nudder, and all the rest of yous! And try not to get any splinters in your arses"



turn off that leftist retoric and forget getting any mullet beer till ya do.. now whip the horse Joe lets go....

scaf i never picked ya as a commie.. grrrr.... lol...

Coach


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Where are the pics of the final product? Did I miss them?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Monitoring enemy transmissions*



coach61 said:


> turn off that leftist retoric and forget getting any mullet beer till ya do.. now whip the horse Joe lets go....
> 
> scaf i never picked ya as a commie.. grrrr.... lol...
> 
> Coach


Hey Coach, I listen to NPR! ...and ya know I stand about half a step to the left from you only because yer big butt's in my way.

I say keep yer friends close and yer pinko enemies closer.:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

jstudrawa said:


> Where are the pics of the final product? Did I miss them?



Yup, go back a page for pics!


Yaknow, guys, it is MY buggy and *I* say what is playing on the radio!

Think I'll just pop this ol 8-track in the deck and listen to a little Jerry Reed!:thumbsup:

Plenty of room guys so just budge on over...hehehe...yup, mind the splinters!:lol:......Hang ON!:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> "Shotgun!"
> 
> (Changes radio dial to NPR for the latest news from Lake Wobegon)
> 
> "Git in the back Bill, bob, coach, nudder, and all the rest of yous! And try not to get any splinters in your arses"


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa this is a fun ride, even with wood sticking up my b_tt and NPR (don't have a clue?) on the radio.

Buggy rides are fun so, Joez and Scaf lead the way man as I got time...lots of time........still got time.....and .....................yep................still ...............got..........lots..............of................time.

Gotta go for now...LOL....outta time, 
Bob...be back soon...zilla :wave:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Commie...pfft....been called worse.  And it's people like me coach that keep you at least right of center. 

I'm guessing Bill is a CarTalk fan. Gotta love Click and Clack. Were you able to figure out this weeks puzzler? http://www.cartalk.com/content/puzzler/ It's a toughy.

Bob: NPR is National Public Radio. Maligned as being a liberal radio station, feel free to skip the news during the week, and just tune in some really great programs on the weekend. CarTalk mentioned above is one, but there are others. Lemme see...in Nebraska you can hear it by...commuting to a state that has radio!  Actually, try 90.7, 91.5, or 91.1...all on your FM dial.

(Back to the ride)

_"Lord Mr. Ford, I just wish that you could see 
What your simple horseless carriage has become 
Well it seems your contribution to man 
To say the least, got a little out of hand 
Well Lord Mr. Ford what have you done"_

Ahh...Sing it Jerry!!


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> Gotta love Click and Clack. Were you able to figure out this weeks puzzler? http://www.cartalk.com/content/puzzler/ It's a toughy.


It's not that tough. Here's how you do it:

1. Light a fuse (either one)
2. Take the other fuse, bring the two ends together, and light both ends when they join
3. Burning from both ends, the second fuse will burn for a half hour before going out. Meanwhile the first fuse burns down for half an hour.
4. When the second fuse burns out, light the second end of the first fuse. Burning from both ends, it will finish burning in 15 minutes.

NPR? What's that?

Rush said the other day that we won in Iraq two years ago, but the mainstream media won't publish the truth! Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!

-- Bill

PS: Actually, I get all my news from the Colbert Report


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wouldn't it just be easier to burn 1 fuse 3/4 of the way?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to burn 1 fuse 3/4 of the way?


Nope, because the fuses don't burn at a consistent rate.

Very good Bill! Thank you. Had you heard it before, or figure it out? I could get the half-hour thing, but didn't take it back to the other fuse to split that remaining time.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Scaf --

I had not heard that one before. It is has some resemblance to others that I have done before, but those involved measuring cups and the like. 

Here is an example of that kind: Measuring cup puzzle

-- Bill


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

I spent the eve with a 1.25" foam cheapy roller in hand and got the whole track primed with a quality latex primer. On nearly 60 board-feet, I used less than a pint of primer.

Following Randys advise, I loaded the roller with paint, rolled it across a chunk of cardboard (to spread it as evenly and as thin as I could across the roller) before applying it to the track surface. The primer went on smooth and very thin, drying to the touch within just a few minutes of laying it down. 
It was kind of a slow job, taking 2.5 hrs, but was well worth the effort, as I had ZERO paint to remove from any of the slots!:thumbsup:

I will apply the color-coat the very same way tomorrow night! Thank you, Randy! 

Thanks for riding along and enjoy the pics!:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Skookum job Joe!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I must admit, I am jelous! Looks great I cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*getting there......*

WTG Joe.... Looks great. How do you make the connections from one section to another? Do you fill them with putty to delete the seam? nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanky, guys!

It is alot of fun to share the project with everyone. 

Keith, you don't need to be jealous, brother! You are welcome to borrow my router jigs. You just need to buy a Bosch "Colt" palm router. :thumbsup: I was extremely please with its performance.

'Nuther, the joints will be screwed down to a slab of wood on the underside of the [email protected] 6 screws per joint. All other riser attachment points will be 3 screws per. All joints and countersunk screws will be filled and sanded smooth. That will only leave a minimum of touch-up painting.

Rails will be installed using 16g Mechanics wire (about 1 cent a foot is fine with me.) I am building the track to be movable in the future, so the rails will have a 3" loop dropping through the track that can be snipped when it is time to pack up. My landscape terrain is designed for friction-fit. I will b able to remove it in large sections as to protect it during the future move.

On reassembly, The track joints will simply be re-screwed and filled, the rails will be twisted together below the track and dabbed with solder. Landscaping will simply be pressed back into place! I would not define my track as portable in any sense....just movable with a minimum of fuss. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Primmered up...Sweet!*

Joez,

Love the primered pictures and the movable track plan. Looks like Mullet Raceway is shaping up fast man. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking good. It's hard to do the rail slots in the corners without losing the even spacing from the slot on at least one side. It looks like you have done a damn good job with minimal deviation. If this is your first crack at this then you have done a stellar job and should be proud. Can't wait to see how the rails come out. That's the make or break part of the job so be sure you mock everything up on a test track and work out any kinks before you commit to the production model. Don't scrimp on the paint either, industrial grade epoxy is the only way to go.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Don't scrimp on the paint either, industrial grade epoxy is the only way to go.


Very good point. I can see a routed track in my future, and could also see me trying to save a few bucks on paint. But, this is one area where you can spend just another, i dunno, $20 or so, and be very glad you did.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

Here are pics of the painted track! 

This time it was almost 3 hrs of roller painting the surface coat. After it dries, I will see if it needs another coat. With any luck, I am done painting the roadbed and only have to do the edges. (Wish I had remembered to have the primer tinted grey also.)

Tomorrow I will start cutting the risers and supports!:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome Joe, good Color and digging that cheater lane.. 

Coach!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy Gray tracks of St Paul...Oooooh Yeah!*

Joez,

Can't wait to drive up and race with yah man!!!!! :woohoo:

Bob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Awesome Joe, good Color and digging that cheater lane..
> 
> Coach!


thats not a cheater lane, it's Joez lane, lol. I can't believe I haven't thrown a dig into this thread yet. I'm getting slow.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

It looks great Joe. now come make me one He He....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> It looks great Joe. now come make me one He He....



Sure! Just paypal me the airfare. When I get there, set me up with a room, pizzas and some Cokes, then point me to the nearest lumber yard, mate!
We can have a nice track cut in a weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Holy Gray tracks of St Paul...Oooooh Yeah!


From the jungles of east St. Paul in fact.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for the kind words, guys! I am so geeked up over this project! Every new step I make feels like a huge jump towards slot car heaven and I have all of you cool guys right there with me!




AfxToo said:


> Looking good. It's hard to do the rail slots in the corners without losing the even spacing from the slot on at least one side. It looks like you have done a damn good job with minimal deviation. If this is your first crack at this then you have done a stellar job and should be proud. Can't wait to see how the rails come out. That's the make or break part of the job so be sure you mock everything up on a test track and work out any kinks before you commit to the production model. Don't scrimp on the paint either, industrial grade epoxy is the only way to go.



Thanks for the praise, Too! It sounds like you have spent a lot of time behind a router also, yeah?:thumbsup: Have you ever used a trim-router? They are the bomb! Keeping the rail slots tight wasn't that hard. I simply made sure to be spot-on with my measurements when I fabricated my new router fixture bases. They did the tough part for me. :thumbsup:Using a quality trim router was a big plus here instead of using my big boy Bosch router. Why swat a fly with a sledge hammer when a fly swatter is perfect for the job, right?

The rails in my testbed worked perfectly. I am very pleased with the results.

As far as the paint goes, I decided to use latex paint, for several reasons. 1: I am not expecting this track to last forever. (gotta try my new skills again, yeah?)
2: I didn't have to deal with strong odor.(TM didn't even know I was painting in the house.:thumbsup
3: Clean-up was easy with warm water.(Makes ME happy!)
4: I needed to keep my costs down. (That makes the TM happy, hey!) 
5: It looks like a roadway instead of shiny plastic track.(Makes ME happy again)

Latex paint was the ONLY way to go for ME.
For 20.0, I got both primer and custom mix finish-coat (flat)QUALITY latex in quarts and a foam brush and roller. This paint does not need to hold up to light-benders at all. If it scuffs, I'll touch it up, it's ok. As far as the paint left over, I have enough left to do 3 more tracks (minimum) with only needing to buy a new brush and roller.(wore them out) .97 and 2.39 each.(Makes the TM VERY happy)
All in all, the finish is smooth and looks good while promising excellent traction for any type of slot car that I care to put on the track.
Oh, and I won't mind running my black cars anymore since I will actually be able to see them!

Thanks for riding along! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty much been lurkin along here Joe. The surface paint really shows off the accuracy of your slots by contrast now. Wunnerful craftsmanship!


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Great So far Joe! Boy does this bring back memories WOWWWWWWW! 
So glad you went with Latex paint – friends of mine have used everything from epoxy to Formica - no problem with either but when you clean a latex track with WD-40 you improves traction and you will be surprised how much quieter it will be?!?! I assume it somehow very slightly softens the paint. Whatever the reason I can Assure you it Does Not hurt the finish And the big plus it conditions the rails! I never have a rust or oxidation problem with my rails even when the track sets, although rarely, without use for a couple of weeks. Also semi-gloss latex looks more realistic - which ‘I think’ is what you want.
Remember when you lay the rails do not hammer them simply roll them in place. The head of a hammer is OK if you are using it like a roller to simply push them in place but don’t “hammer” them. If you find, any you probably will, a rare low or high spot just make a slight adjustment. If high simply scratch out the slot slightly and relay - or if it is too low add a slight amount of powdered wood putty I used Durham’s and it worked great! 
Believe it or not Randy and I used a credit card to determine my rails height and this was simply by feel. Joe I didn’t use glue but in hindsight I would use thin CA glue after all rails are laid. I think maybe a drop ever foot would work. As tight as the rail will be a drop will wick six inches. Also you can assure yourself they are they are as good as you can get them before gluing. If you try to glue as you lay and later find a slight high or low spot you would play H___ removing and adjusting. 
Can’t wait to see your elevations! This is the one think I am So Glad I did as it just adds that little bit of extra dimension to a road course! 
Love your idea for landscaping you will be surprised how easy it works – it is a little work – a labor of love and the results are well worth it!
Hilltop and I are famous for road trips to see other tracks – so don’t be surprised it you get a knock on your door in the future! HaHa


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Joez --

Been watching this project with keen interest -- you should post up some part numbers and / or links to the materials and tools used.

I'd be inclined to try a small semi-banked oval (say 8') just to give routing a track a try.

Cool stuff keep posting pics and info as you go :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

excellent job Joe. Not been posting much lately, but have been lurking/watching the track building threads. Great job!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Joez --
> 
> Been watching this project with keen interest -- you should post up some part numbers and / or links to the materials and tools used.
> 
> ...


I Thank you guys.....and 'Doba.
It is easy to gain success when you get to stand on the shoulders of others.

Ted (redwog) and Randy (Hilltop) are the real brains behind this method of wood track building. I found Teds track on another site about 3 years ago and wanted one just like it! Pure chance and luck brought these two guys to Hobbytalk and I had interacted with them for months before I knew they were the builders of that same track I have been drooling over!

Ted and Randy have been liberal and free with answering questions and giving an "insiders" point of view when presented with an idea. Since they have been there and I have not, it just made good sense to follow their guidance. They have been invaluable durring this project. Everything they shared with me worked. Period.

Though the guys said I should use 3/8 MDF for my track, (medium density fiberboard) I used 1/2" because i could not find 3/8 locally. The sheets were 18.00 each (1/2x49x96) I used 2 sheets.

Here are some pics of MOST of the items used in building my track.

The router is a 1 HP Bosch "Colt". 86.00. (I shopped around and got it locally from Menards. Home Depot has them for 116.00)

The Router bits I used are made by Amana. Part # 45190... 1/16"diam, 1/4" shank. DOUBLE FLUTED CARBIDE! 16.80 each plus shipping.(I got 2 because I knew I would do something dumb and break one. I was right.) I got them here....

http://www.toolstoday.com/

I was very disappointed with how slowly they were shipped, so if you need them by a specific date, order 2 weeks earlier. I could not find these router bits locally. Do not buy cheap router bits. You will waste your money and time. (I learned 40 dollars worth of lesson.)


The paint was very nice to use. (From local Menards again) Latex, both primer and finish coat. The roller is 1.25 inches wide. Perfect. I spent 20.00 on the foam roller, foam brush and both cans of paint/primer. I went with flat finish, though Ted said that a semigloss would have worked just as nicely.

Gerfs will be inevitable if you are new to using a router. (I have used routers for years and made gerfs a-plenty!) I found a very slick wood filler made by Elmers. fast-drying, sandable and paintable in under an hour! It drys hard enough to route through without chipping out of the repaired area. It was about 6.00 from the local Menards and worth every penny. It was also very nice to have when it came time to fill the many 1/8" holes left by my radial arm router jig.


Well, that is about it for now, guys. I hope this info helps any who are interested.

Thanks for riding along! :woohoo:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

nice looks like you finished wiring the go-kart track!:thumbsup: ( or what ever you call it LOL)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

The GoKart Track is railed!

I hooked the power supply up directly to the track and used the adjustment knob as my temporary controller. I put 2 micro machine cars on the track and Off they went! They run smooth and fast! :thumbsup:

After this "test", I have no doubt that the HO track will be as smooth as glass! WOOT!

I have gotten busy with the domestic stuff around here but should be able to get back to the big track in a day or so!:thumbsup:

Thanks for riding along! :woohoo:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Anticipation building! (literally)*

WTG.... Always a HUGE shot in the arm when something goes as planned eh Joe?... With the karts in action, its now looking like you'll be running your (bigger) little cars in no time. :thumbsup: nuther


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*On stand by...*

Joez,

Sweet! That little track for your Karts looks Great and am on stand by for pics of the Big One.  Oooooh boy!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Joe....we require a update....more pics.....more rail....directions to your house lol...



Dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*CONGRATS on your Dream Track!!!*

Hi JoeZ
I am so happy for you in finally getting your "dream" layout.:thumbsup: Now ya need to install a *alarm system* so ya know when Coach _"visits"_ your place.  Or just put a "lojak" unit on the track so ya know where its at. Maybe I should stock up on Coca Cola (that will be very easy ) and all the supplies and have you come to Daytona and build me one.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi JoeZ
> I am so happy for you in finally getting your "dream" layout.:thumbsup: Now ya need to install a *alarm system* so ya know when Coach _"visits"_ your place.  Or just put a "lojak" unit on the track so ya know where its at. Maybe I should stock up on Coca Cola (that will be very easy ) and all the supplies and have you come to Daytona and build me one.





lojack? if it goes missing he has my address..lol....


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Good news and bad news....


After tearing my 24x24 garage apart on saturday, looking for my 3lb steel roller, I gave up the hunt and ripped the heavy caster from my garage chair and started using that to roll the rails in place. While it turned out to be 2x as fast as using the curved top of my tinners hammer, it was hell on my shoulders because I had no leverage or mechanical advantage. After 2 hrs and 100' (felt like a mile) of wire, my shoulders ached too much to continue. Sunday, I went back to the hammer. It was slow going but I managed to get another 50' of wire down. All told, i am about 75% done.
Today I found my steel roller at my shop in the mechanics upright chest!
The goober had nicked it from MY gangbox, because he thought it made a great body-panel dolly.:freak: I wanted to whack him in the head with it but my shoulders hurt too much to raise the roller high enough. I whacked his sandwich with it instead. 

Ok, Back home this eve (with my roller) I layed about 60' of rail in 5 minutes!
Now THIS is the right tool for the job!:thumbsup:...too bad I ran out of rail. I'll have more after work tomorrow and get the job done.
THEN I will take some pics so the coach will stop pestering me. 

Bob, keep standing by. I'll have pics soon!

Larry, Thanks for the theft-proofing ideas. Short of buying a Tiger or Doberman, I wasn't sure what I should do.
I would LOVE to come out to your place and build a track. you can PP airfare to [email protected].

Ok Coach, here are directions to my house. Go to your nearest large body of water that has a pier. Go to the end of the pier and wait, while facing the lake/river/ ocean, whatever). Take a look at your watch and note the time along with the present position of the sun. (must be done in daylight). Once you have done that, take an extra step.:wave: See YA! lol

Things to buy:
New spool of 16G steel wire
New micro GPS tracking bug
100,000 amp antitheft device
Kryptonite "Club" track-lock.

ok...maybe just the spool of wire.

Thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

If you are going to work on it tomarrow lemmie know if you want help


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Joe, that track is a true gem... but like any treasure, you need to protect it from light-fingered ex-patriate Canadians and other miscreants. One suggestion - you could build decoys, perfect replicas of the original, so the would-be thieves will not know where the REAL one actually is. I will volunteer to accept the hardship of keeping one, and I know others would step forward....

Looks great, the back will heal, but the track will last a long, long time!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> Joe, that track is a true gem... but like any treasure, you need to protect it from light-fingered ex-patriate Canadians and other miscreants. One suggestion - you could build decoys, perfect replicas of the original, so the would-be thieves will not know where the REAL one actually is. I will volunteer to accept the hardship of keeping one, and I know others would step forward....
> 
> Looks great, the back will heal, but the track will last a long, long time!


easy 

Joe , he is just trying to trick you into making extra tracks....Sneaky reb....


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bein' as how yer purdy darn good at this stuff...maybe you should give some consideration to developing a "Mullet Modular Track Sysyem".

That way ya could buy as many purses as she needs.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

LOL, SP! If ya want a track, get in line. No need to be sneaky about it ! LOL

I'm on it, Coach...see? 

I have been thinking about a modular type track, Bill. And the first thing that comes to mind is : "Would I really enjoy getting sawdust in my shorts for dollars vs for fun....Hmmmm....maybe. Development would take some kind of time and I would need a couple of suckers....er I mean victims...er...I mean BETA testers, I guess. Coach was the first to graciously offer testing space in his home for my second test track. He has decided on a 4x16 Modified Arrowhead layout. I should be able to ship it to him in [email protected] 4'x4' sections, ready to assemble and rail. That is a ways off though. Mine needs to see a few thousand laps first. LOL!


Ok...Update time. There is light at the end of the tunnel and I thank the goddess that it ain't a train!

My track sections are RAILED!:thumbsup:

Next up will be mounting the sections to the table and running some wires for the drivers stations. I chatted redwog (Ted Gowder) up about his drivers stations and between him and Hilltop (Randy Matlock) They gave me some clean and easy, no-fuss ideas and sugjestions. (Thanks, GUYS!)

Ok, check out the pics and my super cool 3lb roller. RC18MT (neighbor Devin) came over this eve and helped me lay the last 25% of the rails in about an hour! Man, I wish I had found my roller before I layed most of the wire in! Well...I have it for the next one! Thanks, Devin!:thumbsup:


That's it for now, guys.
Enjoy the pics and thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Way cool....*

Looking good Joe. Where's da grass mang?  nd


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

anytime man


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good Joe. If you wanna keep coach away.....just throw a hockey puck and yell " GAME ON". You know how them canucks are .:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lookin' good. You should be able to join the rails using wire nuts if you need portability.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

win43 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good Joe. If you wanna keep coach away.....just throw a hockey puck and yell " GAME ON". You know how them canucks are .:wave:


Road Hockey? were.? I get to be Eddie Shore...


Coach!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*drivin the truck*

Coach, ya need a truck driver? Be right over. Bringin the bucket truck.

Nice track there Joe. Good to see ya gettin goin foward instead of back.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Move those cars ! Move those cars ! Move those cars ! :woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> . . . Though the guys said I should use 3/8 MDF for my track, (medium density fiberboard) I used 1/2" because i could not find 3/8 locally. The sheets were 18.00 each (1/2x49x96) I used 2 sheets.





joez870 said:


> Here are some pics of MOST of the items used in building my track.
> 
> The router is a 1 HP Bosch "Colt". 86.00. (I shopped around and got it locally from Menards. Home Depot has them for 116.00)
> 
> ...




Cool -- Thanks Joe!

How about the rail? What kind and where did it come from?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool -- Thanks Joe!
> 
> How about the rail? What kind and where did it come from?


Thanks for asking after the rail, Doba. I thought I had mentioned it in this thread. S'ok, it can handle repeating.:thumbsup:

The rail I used was typical 16 guage anealed (softened) wire. It is known as rebar tie-wire (found mine near the rebar at Menards) or mechanics wire or black wire . It came as a 340' roll (no spool),
with the center of the roll being square. You could see that it was fed and rolled onto a square bar for coiling purposes at a factory. I think I paid less than 3 dollars per roll. I have used less than 2 rolls. It press/friction fits the 1/16th inch slot perfectly. I unrolled the wire as I went. Keeping it as straight as possible really helped speed the instalation! *****

*****NOTE!*****
When routing, it is ok to make a second pass in the guide slots with the router to help clean them out but it is best to make only ONE pass in the rail pockets! You don't want to accidentally make them too wide. Also, take the time to clean out and vac any slot you have just routed. Any* dust on the surface will cause the router to ride upon it, effectively changing your slot depth, making it more shallow. Keep the shop vac handy and use a helper if possible. I can not stress these few things enough.:thumbsup:


Still waiting on some dry and warmer temps to cut my track supports. I tried cutting them in the 3 season porch but the TM got really annoyed at the mess I was making.  I have to wait and cut them out in the drive.

I'll keep you posted!:thumbsup:


Thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joez, Just get the TM to go shopping, then you can go for it!!! RM


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hello Joe.....

I dont post here nearly as much as Id like to,but I just wanyted to jump on the thread and say that I really looked forward to watching your track progress.

You did a nice job presenting it.I have a Maxx Track in mind for my next AND FINAL track(year right).
Never really saw it done before,I thought it was insanely difficult.
Seeing how this came together I think I might like to try something like this.Its certainly much more cost effective,and,offers much more variety in what you can do,as far as elevations,any damn sized radius turn you want,and banking turns to name a few.

Second thoughts on that Maxx now.

Thanks for the great read.


Mike


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joez, Just get the TM to go shopping, then you can go for it!!! RM


Joez is taking a Camping trip right now with some incredible Chow! Mmmmmmmm they are eating all the good food up right now! There won't be any left for us guys...oh dang.

There is always Tomorrow. Seems like just yesterday Joez got stuck with some EL-CHEAPO router bits and now....he is almost there. Lucky! 

Bob...yeah send TM shopping...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> Ok, check out the pics and my super cool 3lb roller


OK where do you buy a 3lb roller, exactly? Sounds like a mighty useful tool for the job.

Also, can you post up a pic of the seams after they are screwed together? Having a hard time envisioning the way the wire will drop below the table and not leave a slight gap at the seam. Are you butting the wire against itself at the seam and dropping it down through a drill hole?

Seriously gonna try a small oval this summer I think.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*mini UPDATE!*

Hi guys!

1:1 life has once again exerted its ignoble forces against my desire to be immersed the ho world. (TM keeps making me do stuff) LOL

Here is a pic with the track at the elevations it will be mounted in. This week I cut a bunch of lumber with RC but need more for the carosels on each end.
I have 2 new sheets of ply in the garage that need to be cut to size for the actual bench top to mount the track on. . The ply that is under the track in the pic is just old 7/16 warped 4'x4' pieces. When done, the track will be on 2 @ 4'x7.5' pieces.

Doba, I picked the roller up at our local roofing tool supply store. It is actually made for rolling air bubbles out of the seams in rubber roofing. I got mine years ago and it has seen alot of miles. LOL

The track joints have slots cut into them that the rails will be pulled straight down into. This will allow the track joints to but up tight to each other. the slot is just a continuation of the top rail slot. it just makes a 90 degree turn over the edge of the board. Make sense?

The cleat that holds the joints together will have holes that match the rail spacing that the rails will drop through. The rails will be twisted together below the track and soldered at the ends.


Thanks so much for your interest, guys. You can do this stuff too!:thumbsup:

The TM says that I don't have any plans for the weekend so I get plenty of time to get this trainwreck properly mounted!


Thanks for riding along! :woohoo:


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Haven't chimed in yet, but Joez this is looking really good. I look forward to seeing the final product.

Patrick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gray never looked so good before...*

Joez,

I can't believe you almost have a completed track. Holy Moly that is neat-o man.

Bob...a slotter is a person in your neighborhood...zilla


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good!

i'm in the midst of building my routed track as well, this pic is of the white primer and the grey painted on the track. The board is a 2.4 x 1.2m 16mm MDF.

You can read the whole build here:
http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1201760868

Curious how you are going to join the power to the rails, at the moment I'm thinking about using copper tape forced against the steel rails.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

Hi guys.

I have gotten many requests on how I am going to do the track joints. I guess my descriptions were not up to par, but it looked ok in MY head. LOL


Today, I got my big bench swung around and redecked with [email protected] 4x8 sheets of 1/2" ply. This will be the actual mounting surface for the track.:thumbsup:

The rest of the track supports have been cut so I set about assembling the track joints. I almost got 1/2 of one done before an errant elbow sent my dewalt to the floor and the drill bit pinging away from the countersinking part of the combo.  You will get the idea of what these joints will look like in these 2 pics. The holes drilled in the joint cleat were made with a 3/8 spade bit. fast and sharp! Nice clean holes with no splintering. The inked lines that you see line up with the actual rails.

Tomorrow morn, I will replace the bit and get back to work!

It won't be long now! heh!

Thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AWESOME joe!

I hope to have the brass to route my own one day...I will definately keep this thread for reference..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Contact! Looks close to ignition Joe.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Just shows what a motivated man with access to power tools can accomplish.... looks fantastic Joe, but you're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez gots talents...Eh...Yeah Man!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOOHOO I can hear the engines revving already.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

Many thanks again for all the support, guys. It means alot. (especially when I know that at least a few of you will be coming by to turn some laps on the track with me.)

Small derailment this weekend. Nothing too bad, really.

I assembled all 4 joints of the track, but working alone, (with only 2 hands) the joints did not get as tight as I would have liked them to be. This morn, with a clear head, I decided that I will take them apart and reassemble with some minor changes.

I will have to make new cleats to hold the track together because of the existing screw holes. (No problem there.) and I have decided to add a 3/8 wooden dowl (the width of the track) against the cleat and between the rails. That way, when twisting the rails together below the track, the wire will wrap around and trap the wood dowl. It will act as a swedge to pull the rails tightly at the joint with a minimal amount of effort.:thumbsup:

Also, I have decided to run 4 screws(temporary) into the side profile of the track to wrap wire around as a mini cincher. Working slowly and alternating sides, twisting the wrapped wire drew the joint together as close as my end-cuts would allow. This has worked as well as I had hoped!:thumbsup: 

The pic below shows this in action as I tried it out. The pieces of steel in the guide pin slots are 16 guage. They fit snuggly and pull the track into perfect lateral alignment. (no stumbling guide pins!) (NOTE* These are the same pieces of steel that I used in the guide slots to keep wood filler where I needed it when I gerfed with the router.)

I will be taking a couple of days off from the track as I collect, cut and drill the new pieces of wood. 

Thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Joe!

We're all just hangin' around waiting for launch. Looks nice and snug!
Curious to which vehicle makes the maiden voyage? You gonna crack a jug?

Play by play on Weds nite chat perhaps?


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Good Idea Joe with the wire cincher 
Sure better than bungies like I used DUH
Also like the dowl idea as they will tend to pop up at the joints!
TG


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Excellent work Joe, when can I pick it up? lol....


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

Thank you, Coach, and you can pick the track up when it is done! (funny.....it will never truely be* done) 

I am so close, Bill, I can almost taste the burnt ozone and red racing oil!
I will certainly be pulling the cork on something when this termite delight is operational! LOL As for what car will make the maiden voyage, it will most likely be a certain Tjet Indy, driven by Sterling Moss, sporting custom vibe green plastic and a sweet, smooth and slammed chassis, all hand built by BILL HALL! 

Man, I wish to Hannah-her self that some of you fine gents (slot-tards like me) could help me break the track in!

Ted, the results of my 2 new ideas are quite obvious in the pics below.
The first 2 pis show the joint as it was assembled prior to my 2 new methods of assembly and the last 2 pics show a very nice joint.
I chose a 3/8" oak dowl as proof against crushing and it worked perfectly! (3' for 82 cents at Menards.)
It took about and hour and a half to redo the one joint as I had some very twisted wire to straighten out before I could put it back together. Only 3 more joints to go, then just a little filler!:thumbsup:

No play by play durring Chat, Bill.
I have run out of steam for the eve. I can only tackle 1 joint a night before my fingers get too sore. If I figure out the wiring, I should be running it this weekend!

Thanks for riding along!:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice tournequit/garotte technique Joe.

Whats next? control of fire ? or the invention of the wheel?

Teasin of course! Mossed Stirling is very honored to make the parade lap.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, You may want to re-think the use of pine to connect together the joints. I used pieces of MDF as it shrinks and expands the same as the surface of the track. I tried pine like you used and it played hell with connections... Though mine was in a humid basement that was also dry in the winter(I'm guessing your weather in Min. is about the same as in WIS).


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Oh, you may also want to paint the bottom and sides of the track too to seal out moisture as much as possible.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*digging it man....zoooooooooooooooom baby!*

Ladies and Gentlemen....START YOUR ENGINES!!!!

Bob...can't wait to race on this track at coaches house (lol)...zilla


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Any updates?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Coach is planning to steal the track any day now...*



neophytte said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


Yes there are updates...Joez has now removed the Cardboard and now has a wood track. Har 

Bob...smart arse...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*???*

Joez was wiring is track up. That's the last I've heard form him. I hope he didn't touch a hot wire or blow a circuit!!! Joez, where are you??? RM


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

free bump for JOEZ! ( any updates?)


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

*too much fun?*

Is Joez having too much fun to post some new pics?? 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

kitten-whipped............thats Joez............lol

c'mon Joe, where the pics??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update!*

Hi guys...I guess it has been a while, yeah?

Funny how 1:1 life gets in the way of toys. Sometimes that is unavoidable.....sometimes we let it. Yeah, I let it...for nearly a year.

Well...
I have been working well on lil cars for the past 2 months or so...and having alot of fun...:woohoo:...until I wanted to run some of these new customs that had been gifted me or I had built. (not to mention the 50 or so new cars that I have added to my collection.)

I'll be dinged if I was going to set up my tiny tyco door track again while I had this wooden monster with the 14 foot back stretch flaunting its beautiful 24" radius curves at me. Yeah, it was time to get back to the wood track....come hell or high water!:thumbsup:

I have been at this solid for the last many days and actually have it wired and power flowing as it should. Each lane is independently reversible and I decided that wiring for brakes was not needed. I will never run a drywall cutter....ever. The planned landscaping will never take the abuse of cart-wheeling-lexan bodied buzzsaws. (Coach, if ya come up, leave'm home, yeah?  )

I won't bore you (at this time) with the details of mounting the supports and securing the track.I won't describe filling screw holes and joints, sanding and touching up.
I won't even bore you(still at this time) with the viper-pit of wiring behind each temporary drivers station.(a proper shelf unit is in the works) Just know that it was done with a ton of help.


Between Hilltop (Randy) redwog (Ted) and Bill Hall (still Bill Hall ), I was nursed
through the nightmare of wiring this track. These guys made it possible for me to make it happen. Thank you, friends, for your patience and extra help.
Your efforts with drawings, phone calls and chats were welcomed and appreciated. I have good friends...and now I have the base of my dream track!

Mullet Raceway is now OPEN!:thumbsup:


Thank you, everyone, for your chat-jabs, urging and encouragement.
You are all welcome to come and turn some laps with me....but please phone before you drop in. (The TM would hate to get caught in her nighty! )

Thanks for riding along, now lets get to racin'!:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Who HOO now its worth stealin' great Job Joe!


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Joez, 

Guilty as charged! We rode ya, we flogged ya, we teased ya, we never let you forget about your ultra cool new track! It was, after all, our duty as fellow slottards.

Looks fan-damm-tastic!

Hats off to ya!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great job on your routed track! Love the layout and especially where the one lane separates from the other three through the turn. It's the only way to fly! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

That is way cool! Way to go! I hope it gives you many years of enjoyment!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ding...ding...ding...*

We have a winner :hat:!!!!.... What do we have him Johnny???..... A _Neeeew_ Track!!!.... :woohoo: Wow Joe... Looks awesome. Must feel great to run some cars on that beauty for a change yeah? Bet you'll be diggin this more and more as you begin to stretch the legs on some of those cars ya picked up recently eh? WTG Joe... nd

BTW: A suggestion??... Go back to your first post. Click *"Edit"*.... Click *"Go Advanced"*.... and then delete *"(trainwreck)"* from the title. It was never really fitting to begin with and now it's even less relavent yeah? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's gonna be a fast track Joez!!! Congratulations on getting her going, it'll be worth the wait. Once you get the lanes dialed in, you gonna like it!!! Don't cut yourself short either, if you ever run a magnet car, you may have a change of heart when you hear em scream down that backstretch. Ted and I have a blast with em on his track, we push him hard!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry i missed all that track building action joez!i was out of town working,and then got back and was working,etc...really nice job,man!especially for your first one!my buddy jay has a routed track here,and its got 17 foot straights!way too much fun!mind you,thats for our big cars...cant wait to see how ya'scape it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet! 

Time to pack away the busted bits and the cardboard and get you some real racing action going on that puppy. Best wishes for many more years of smooth laps and fun times on YOUR track, as in YOUR track, dude.

The one and only...
The totally exclusive...
The hand wrought masterpiece from the router bent hands of a true slot car disciple...
Introducing............
In the spirit of the Monster Mullet of the Midwest...
Where no fashion statement is ever considered outdated or obsolete...

Mullet Raceway is Open for Business!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hahahahaha! You guys warm my heart!

Thank you, gents, for your kind thoughts.

Yesterday I literally rubbed through an entire rough grey ink eraser as I scrubbed the rails of their accumulated grease, rust and touch-up paint coatings.(I have a pea sized piece left. lol) Of all the methods I had tried, this one did not tear up my latex paint and caused the least amount of grief.) My fingers were sore to be sure after almost 3 hrs, but I have bright rails now and my lil cars zing around the track in all lanes, both forward and back!:woohoo:...but alas....the TM has been giving me that "I am only going to remain patient for so long" look because of the hours spent down in the cave. She may require my presence next to her on the sofa for the next few eves but I am still planning and sketching out the landscape ideas. 

Last year I had planned on using the Kastleburg Ruin model castle in my English countryside landscape. (as seen in the recent kastleburg raceway) This is certainly a beautiful model on a fantastic layout, but I have changed my mind and decided on the road less traveled. A road as I am told, that has TRAINS on it.
I will build my own castle from custom made resin panels lifted from rubber molds. I will carve the masters for the molds myself.( I hear that the RR guys have been doing this forever.)

Pink foam-board insulation is wonderful stuff to work with. Besides being ultra light, it is easy to sand, shape, carve and takes paint very well. While most of my landscaping will be built out of the foam, I will carve a few "stone" walls and the bits that go with them and then make molds for the actual castle wall panels.

A year ago or more, I bought 2 gallons of 2-part resin for body casting 
because the price was right. Well, I tried it and found the finish lacking. (It was grainy and pebbly like those lil green army men that most of us had as children.) I have been waiting for the right opportunity to start using this resin up. Now I have it!:thumbsup:

The proper drivers stations/shelf will come after the landscape work is done. As the table is nearly 5 feet across and a good 50" high, the added width by the shelf unit would only make the landscaping more difficult near the center of the table. The drink holders will just have to wait, yeah?


Thanks for the support, guys. This battle goes well. :thumbsup:


Thanks for riding along!:wave:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

you need to make "couch" scenery. Make the pieces while sitting next to the wife on the couch.:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck with the castle. You're a lot more ambitious than I am. Based on your past work I'm sure it will be "top notch." Can't wait to see your progress updates.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, the broken bit, the sawdust mess, the fretting over getting it done is so well worth it now!!! I agree with ND, get that trainwreck out of there!! Looks like you got yourself one heck of a fun track to play with!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I only wish I was closer, so I could do some running with ya!! AWESOME!!! :woohoo::woohoo: Is it pink foam time yet??? LOL!!:jest:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad you're off and running......
now for some landscaping......


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, let me know if you need some plexiglass wall material for around your track, I have some already cut if you pay for shipping. let me know and I can send you pics of some on my track...


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice, Glad to see it up and running. I'll have to pop over and run with ya sometime.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bump-a-rama!

Wassup Joez?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah!! What's cooking at the Mullet??? C'mon Joez!! I'll race ya to the grassy knoll finish line!!! :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have been working on some custom cars lately and just going round and round & to and from on the raceway. Every time I set aside time to landscape with my sons, the TM says "Since we are ALL together, why don't we go do something as a FAMILY." I believe that is actually TM-SPEAK for "Don't you dare hide down in that cave with those boys."

heh! The customs are moving along nicely enough though and will be showing up at the HTHG! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I have been working on some custom cars lately and just going round and round & to and from on the raceway. Every time I set aside time to landscape with my sons, the TM says "Since we are ALL together, why don't we go do something as a FAMILY." I believe that is actually TM-SPEAK for "Don't you dare hide down in that cave with those boys."
> 
> heh! The customs are moving along nicely enough though and will be showing up at the HTHG! :thumbsup:


Put her to work too!


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Put her to work too!
> 
> 
> Dave


You read my mind Coach.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> You read my mind Coach.


No I read the cliff notes.. can't ya see it, leather corner aprons, rubber retaining walls would be Joez track to a tee...


----------



## knightkrawler (Feb 14, 2010)

*What holds the wires into place?!?!?! *

In reading on how you laid in the wire, how is it held in place? I purchased some 1/16 rebar wire and routed a test piece of wood. I found the wire to be very loose in the grooves and in need of something to hold it down.

Also could you tell me the dept that you set for the rails?

Thanks!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*I'd like to know too, any help here?*

I'm curious as well, can anyone offer up the info?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Druid Magic...right Joez?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ha ha ha!

Not quite druid magic.

What is very important is making a SINGLE pass with the router and cleaning out the slot after the pass.

try it on your next test piece.

Friction holds the rail in place.

Due to the nature of my particular track, with joints built in for minimal hassle on moving it to a new home, an area of two became worn a bit and the rail would pop.

A dot of CA under the rail solves the problem before i push it back down.

The key to the whole thing is a one pass slot and wire in once.

Good luck!


----------

